# Spring Golf Coming on Strong



## DOMAINerBLOGer (Mar 27, 2006)

Spring times brings out many who want to get out of the crunched up confines of the winter. Getting out is a relief and for many they dust off their clubs and prepare for the course. From this golf ranks high in the spring time sports calender. Where does golf rank on your sports calender?


----------



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

*Spring time is here.*

Golf starts now in my book. I'm ready to hit the course, for sure. Spring time is here, my clubs are ready, nice and clean. Lets hit the course.


----------



## Not_My_Style (Apr 25, 2006)

I'd say golfing season for me starts around the beginning of May. This April has had some pretty nice weather so many people have already started to golf. I think most of the country clubs open around May.


----------



## Phreak (Apr 23, 2006)

I know whatyou mean it is so nice to go out and golf a little bit right now because I have been stuck in all winter.


----------

